# Extreme V-spec



## bazooqa (Jan 22, 2006)

So that article and I would like to share!
Cool Work Absolutely stunishing :thumbsup: ...
An R34 GT-R V-spec that can't be ignored!










At a glance...
2000 Skyline R34 GT-R V-spec 
Custom blue pearl paint and carbon fibre body kit 
Hard-changing HKS 25/30 twin-turbo engine 
Exotic suspension and under-body bracing 
One of the best! 


When you’re the proprietor one of Australia’s most exotic car sales businesses, it’s inevitable that pride gets in the way of driving a rust bucket from Monday to Friday. Especially if your name is Domenic of Autostyle Performance Cars in Sydney!

Feast your eyes on Domenic’s day-to-day ride - it’s without doubt one of the most extreme R34 GT-Rs in Australia.










What you’re looking at is a 2000 Nissan Skyline R34 GT-R V-spec that was delivered into this country already equipped with a treasure chest of Japanese go-fast bits. Domenic says the engine was done by HKS Kansai while much of the body styling was taken care of by Top Secret. 










The first striking aspect of this R34 is its colour. The House of Colour pearl blue gives the Nissan panels plenty of intrigue as does the custom body kit combo. As mentioned, Top Secret is responsible for the carbon fibre bonnet, rear diffuser, mirrors and front lip. The only changes are Nismo side skirts and some subtle Autostyle graphics, which Domenic had fitted locally. Oh, and the wheels have also been changed since the car arrived in Australia – you’ll find Blitz 19 inch alloys wearing 265/30 rubbers. 

After checking out the custom paint and full-on aero kit, chances are you’ll want to pop the bonnet for a perve.










Beneath that carbon bonnet resides a RB26DETT with a comprehensive list of bolt-on upgrades. The exhaust system is a 3 ½ inch titanium job, there’s a HKS twin pod induction system and an ARC air-to-air intercooler lives in the nose. The turbochargers have also been upgraded to HKS 25/30s which shove in up to 1.6 Bar of boost. 










Other obvious modifications are the mildly upgraded camshafts with adjustable sprockets, a HKS head gasket and we believe some head work. Nobody can say for certain whether the pistons are stock but it is known that the engine capacity remains at 2.6 litres. Engine durability is enhanced thanks to a large capacity oil catch tank, oil cooler and remote filter kit, and an aftermarket aluminium radiator with silicone hoses. 

Interestingly, the standard Nissan airflow meters have been replaced with a MAP sensor load input which is installed together with a voltage output controller and a dedicated chip; it’s a combination we’ve never previously seen out of Japan. Upgrade injectors, a Sard regulator and rail provide the necessary fuel flow while an earthing kit augments the electrical system. 

Domenic can vouch that the clutch is definitely an aftermarket job but it’s not clear whether there are any other changes to the driveline. It’s possible the car runs shorter diff ratios because Domenic says it feels so much more responsive and flexible compared to other GT-Rs with similar mods. On the Croydon Racing Developments Dyno Dynamics AWD chassis dyno, Domenic’s R34 shows impressive all-round torque and up to around 360kW at all fours (running 1.6 Bar boost and 98 RON fuel). Serious power given the relatively compact turbochargers!










And not only does this R34 V-spec haul arse in a straight line – it’s one of the best handling GT-Rs Domenic has driven (and he’s driven more than he can remember).










This car is poised on brand name adjustable suspension – which Domenic says gives a great combination of handling and ride quality - while the under-body has extensive bracing. A meaty front tower bar can also be seen under the bonnet. Brakes are standard V-spec using Endless pads, though Domenic says a set of six or eight-pot brakes will appear on the scene if he decides to tune the engine further. 

And don’t think for a moment this is a car sits in the garage 99 percent of the time - Domenic uses it for work and typically drives 800km a week... As a result, the interior has been left with a bias toward comfort rather than racing. Changes to the standard cabin include a Momo steering wheel, aluminium pedals and gear knob, and a head unit which is wired to a Sony amp, 12 inch Kicker sub, Alpine front splits and rear fills. Unwanted access is almost guaranteed with around AUD$5000 invested in the security system...

Despite selling cars for a living, this is one machine that Domenic isn’t parting with – at any price. Understandable really; a rust bucket isn’t his style.










Source:
AutoSpeed - Extreme V-spec


----------



## Pharoahe (Mar 11, 2006)

Looking good


----------



## jlck (Feb 12, 2006)

wow.... awesome


----------



## matty32 (Dec 18, 2005)

needs a spoiler though 

nice article!


----------



## JBwangan (Oct 18, 2006)

matty32 said:


> needs a spoiler though
> 
> nice article!


I agree. So Much money but with no spoiler on the thing it looks kinda "off"


----------



## maxman (Mar 13, 2006)

awesome R34 

BUT NEED A SPOILER

Thanks


----------



## TyreKill (Aug 16, 2006)

Agreed. Needs that spoiler.


----------



## RH18 (Feb 23, 2007)

yep general concensus= needs a spoiler!


----------



## chrisbeau (Apr 15, 2007)

I like the car and the kit, but yes it needs a spoiler and tbh the colours a bit gay.


----------



## EvolutionVI (Sep 6, 2005)

The type how the article is written is gay,the color looks gay,without a spoiler is a absolute nogo,"he doesn´t know this and that"..........:chuckle: 

Does he know where to fill the fuel when its empty 

appart from that,nice car:smokin:


----------



## Piggaz (Sep 5, 2002)

I've seen this cat in the flesh a few months ago and I didnt like it at all. Spoiler needs to be put back on and whats with the baby blue colour


----------



## RH18 (Feb 23, 2007)

not my choice of colour but its not too bad. it looks like the very rare BL0 (special order) from the BNR32 that was available from nissan for only about two months. 
if someone could photoshop the original spoiler onto the 3rd pic, it wouldn't look bad.


----------



## FULLY SIC (Oct 1, 2004)

QUOTE "Interestingly, the standard Nissan airflow meters have been replaced with a MAP sensor load input which is installed together with a voltage output controller and a dedicated chip; it’s a combination we’ve never previously seen out of Japan."

Was reading a mag at lunch today in sydney and this GTR is in it,with original wheels,trust i/c and AIR FLOW METERS? The write up also says domenic can vouch for an after market clutch,He should be..he fitted it.
There is also pics of the interior...puke/cheap leather retrim and gay wheel,at least its better than the normal super cheap red velour that they used to use for the retrims.uke:


----------

